# Photo Tourny: Infinity



## Ramodkk

The theme for this one is "*Infinity*"

This means, any picture that gives a sense of no end. In other words, something that seems to have no end such as a long road, you guys get the idea right? 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

*Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600.*
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

*You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.*

*Let's see them pics!*

================================================== ==================================================

Lets get started, heres mine:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/INFINITY_RAIL.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Good theme!
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/IMG_1486.jpg






NOTE: It's a dogs head, with a person in the distance


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/W.jpg


----------



## Geoff

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b...Forum Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_2470.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

For some reason, Photobucket won't resize my picture to 800 x 600?


----------



## Ramodkk

It seemes like 800 x 600 though...


----------



## Kornowski

It's 1024 x 768, I can't resize it for some reason?


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> For some reason, Photobucket won't resize my picture to 800 x 600?



its the wrong aspect me thinks 

it should just make the width less try re uploading at 800by600 rather than just resizing


----------



## Kornowski

Ahh man! Uploading again, my interet is reaaaally slow! 

Chris, you know how I'm your best good friend? 

Can you resize it? 

HEY! YOU SICK MINDED INDIVIDUAL, NO PUN INTENTED!


----------



## 4NGU$

erm according to photoshop its already 800-600 ???

its mine thats less than 800-600 mine is 800-533

so yeh nothing needs changing


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, right... Cool


----------



## kobaj

Haha, I havnt entered one of these in forever. But here I give you "balls" aka, my very first avatar on these forums.




http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0040pi8.jpg

To give you an idea those are about 1/4th of an inch in diameter. I loved that camera that I used to take that shot. It was like a 40 dollar walmart one, but I hacked it to get myself manual zoom. I could get so close to stuff! This new camera I have thats about 130 dollars, sure its a couple more megapixels but the macro function leaves a bit to be desired.

EDIT: Well damn, Why did I go through my pictures folder XD. I dont know if I should put this one in instead...



http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1014dyr3.jpg

What do you guys think?


----------



## mep916

My submission:


----------



## Punk

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/95559.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Seven so fart. I mean, seven so far!  

BTW everybody, they're looking great!


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres mine:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/foliage.jpg





Bob


----------



## voyagerfan99

I guess I can actually post something here.

http://a274.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/33/l_89c317aaccdab9cfddea87f5e78f5279.jpg






EDIT: I just reread the rules


----------



## Kornowski

This is going to be a really good one!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Aye!


----------



## speedyink

Heres mine

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02511.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Seems like we have all of them. Is everybody ready?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm ready!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

That was... fast. I didn't even get a chance to look for any.
Good job. I like them all so far. Voting will be tough.


----------



## Vizy

yes


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok, I'm making the poll. Anybody wanna stop me?


----------



## Ben

wow....that was really fast...Wanna make it 12 entries so me and hyper can enter? 

EDIT:

I had the perfect one for this too  ah well.


----------



## Ramodkk

Allright, I guess I can make an exception on this one. Last tourny only had 6 contestants so I'll make up for 2 of those on this one. In other words, yeah let's make it 12 for this time.

But still, am I allowed to change the rules? Or are they set strict rules that apply to everybody? (ex: the 10 members per tourny, or picture size 800x600)


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> Allright, I guess I can make an exception on this one. Last tourny only had 6 contestants so I'll make up for 2 of those on this one. In other words, yeah let's make it 12 for this time.
> 
> But still, am I allowed to change the rules? Or are they set strict rules that apply to everybody? (ex: the 10 members per tourny, or picture size 800x600)



Well, I think there was some kind of guideline where whoever is running the tourny, gets to decide some of the rules? I am not exactly sure....


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, 'ave 12 members, more choice! 

Bah! Rules, people need to mellow out... Go for 12, who's going to stop you?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, thank for that you guys. Here's mine, for now/for sure.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Mexico 07/IMG_1964-1.jpg


I can't decide now!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Mexico 07/IMG_2010.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok, so Ben, we are waiting on your pic!


----------



## Ben

Okay, here's mine:






Hope that one works for you.


----------



## Ramodkk

Perfect! Ok making poll


----------

